# Calcium supplement



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Can we give human grade calcium to the birds? If it is ok, what would be the appropriate amount to give?

I've run out of Calcivet and the new stock is only arriving next month.

I've looked but could not find any other avian calcium supplement around.

Any other options? 

BTW, Beanie is on red cross grit and getting natural sunlight is not a problem.

Suzanna


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Susanna, 

Beanie!

How is Beanie these days then?

I have thought back at times wondering...

I myself am not up on the Calcium suppliments, but I give my Birds a Grit made of small Sea Shells and cruched larger Shells.

Post some pics of Beanie?

How goes the eating-pecking-seed matters?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Human grade supplements would be fine, sometimes better anyway. If you can get the liquid form that would be good. I'd use about 1/10 to that of human, but hopefully others will come along to verify or change. You can also feed fresh greens that are dark and high in calcium such as Kale chopped up. If there is a pet store that sells oyster shell meal for caged birds, that would be fine until your regular product comes along.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I use liquid or tablet calcium only when there is a problem in egg laying or in sick birds.
My birds always have pigeon grit mixed with oyster shell grit and a calcium pick cake. I wish they would eat the greens
The dose of calcium for pigeons is 80-100mg.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you use human grade tablet, it is 1/4th of the dose, I have used it once in a while for treating individual hens.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

This post was edited.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> I use liquid or tablet calcium only when there is a problem in egg laying or in sick birds.
> My birds always have pigeon grit mixed with oyster shell grit and a calcium pick cake. I wish they would eat the greens
> The dose of calcium for pigeons is 80-100mg.
> 
> Reti


LOL, Reti, that is how I use it as well....and grit w/additives regularly. I guess I've been lucky w/the greens...they seem to enjoy. I have no idea what is available to SueC where she lives, thought it might be another option. 

Also, Treesa & Reti, do you know if it is safe to say in general for vitamins and minerals that they can be given in general @ 1/4 the human dosage??

Thanks,

fp


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for all your replies. 

Glad that there is an alternative to tie over the stock out position of Calcivet.

Much as I would like to serve Beanie with greens, she don't seem to appreciate and use the pieces as her toys to be thrown around.  

Phil - thanks for remembering Beanie. She's still the fussy eater who prefers mung beans and bread. However she also eat abit of everything - buckwheat, millet, pigeon mix, wheat, barley, etc. 

Here's a recent pic of her.










Suzanna


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suzanna, I've also thought of Beanie. Glad to see her looking just wonderful. I guess she will always love the mung beans. We give all our birds calcium enriched grit plus chopped kale at least every two weeks. Ours love the stuff.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

SueC, make sure to read this excellent post,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=49074&postcount=1


----------

